# 6 weeks pregnant through ivf - severe morning sickness



## mummyk (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I really hope you can help...

I was 6 weeks pregnant on Friday through IVF (single embryo transfer) and for the past 4 days I have experienced severe 24/7 pregnancy sickness, to the point I have been unable to work and find everything hard work, even sitting/standing up, and I am constantly retching, and often vomiting.

On Thursday and Friday I was bringing everything up all through the day, even the small sips of water I was attempting to keep down. Saturday (yesterday) I was constantly sick until early afternoon but feeling constantly nauseous. I am having small sips of water every so often and trying to eat the odd cracker or piece of toast but struggling to keep anything down so its scaring me to eat and even the look of any sort of food makes me retch. 

I had a shower yesterday morning and I almost collapsed I guess due to my energy levels, so my husband insisted we go to the out of hours GP which we did and she just said it was pregnancy sickness and that it should pass by around 12 weeks and that there was nothing I could take (which is understandable) and also said to keep hydrated. I just don't think this is 'normal' pregnancy sickness and it scares me to think I could be like this for the next god knows how many weeks, I have never felt so ill and feeling constantly nauseous is horrible.

I am trying to drink as much as I can but finding it really difficult. I am also finding I am not visiting the toilet anywhere near as much as I was before feeling like this and my urine is very dark. I guess this is due to the amount I am drinking.

Can you advise me on anything I can do? Obviously I am over the moon that our first IVF attempt has worked and we are expecting, but I really didn't think I would feel this ill. It worries me that it could affect our baby, and that I will struggle to deal with it as it already feels like its taken over my life in 4 days.

Thank you x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi MummyK

Sorry to hear you are feeling so unwell. Im sorry to say this can be "normal" for some ladies.It is actually a good sign that your hormone levels are high and that is often sign of a healthy pregnancy. 

As yhr Dr said there is little that can be done. You can have anti sickness tablets. Try and continue to drink fluids ideally water/squash. You could also try 7up/sprite as these have acidity regulator in them. Try and eat little and often when you feel like it. 

If it continues return to your own doctor this wk, and if you get to a point where you cant keep water down go to A&E as you may nedd intravenous fluids.
Rest, phone im sick and I hope it improves for you.

Kaz xxxx


----------

